# Has anyone tried Purina One smartblend?



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

they were giving out samples at walmart..
I read the ingredients they don't look so bad, of course I don't know anything about dog food, except the first ingredient needs to be meat..


Chicken (natural source of glucosamine), brewers rice, corn gluten meal, whole grain corn, poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine), whole grain wheat, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), soy flakes, soybean meal, animal digest, glycerin, calcium phosphate, caramel color, calcium carbonate, salt, potassium chloride, Vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, ferrous sulfate, sulfur, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

1 Star out of 5 per dogfoodanalysis.com


"The first ingredient is a named meat product. This is not a meal ingredient, but is inclusive of water content (about 80%). Once that is removed, as it must be to create a dehydrated product, the ingredient will weigh around 20% of its wet weight. Ingredients are listed in order of weight, and the dehydrated ingredient would probably be more accurately placed much further down the ingredient list. It is unlikely that this ingredient makes any significant contribution to the overall meat content of the food. The main meat ingredient in this food is the 3rd ingredient, poultry by-product meal. It is impossible to ascertain the quality of by-products and these are usually products that are of such low quality as to be rejected for use in the human food chain, or else are those parts that have so little value that they cannot be used elsewhere in either the human or pet food industries. The AAFCO definition of poultry by-product meal is “a meal consisting of the ground, rendered, clean parts of the carcass of slaughtered poultry, such as necks, feet, undeveloped eggs and intestines, exclusive of feathers, except in such amounts as might occur unavoidable in good processing practice.” Unable to be identified even by species or source, it is a very low quality ingredient.


The main grains, and main ingredients, in the food are corn, rice, oatmeal and wheat. Corn is a difficult to digest grain of limited value in dog food. It is also commonly associated with allergy problems. Corn gluten meal it is that part of the commercial shelled corn that remains after the extraction of the larger portion of the starch, gluten, and term by the processes employed in the wet milling manufacture of corn starch or syrup. In plain English, the remains of corn after most of the nutritious bits have been removed. Rice and oatmeal are decent quality grains, but the use of wheat is less desirable. Wheat is believed by many to be the leading cause of food allegy problems in dogs; in this product at least is a whole grain. 


Animal fat is an ingredient of unidentified origin for which it is impossible to determine species, source or quality. Unidentified ingredients are usually very low quality. AAFCO define this asobtained from the tissues of mammals and/or poultry in the commercial processes of rendering or extracting. It consists predominantly of glyceride esters of fatty acids and contains no additions of free fatty acids. If an antioxidant is used, the common name or names must be indicated, followed by the words "used as a preservative". 


Beet pulp is controversial filler which appears to be used in large quantities in this food. It is a by-product, being dried residue from sugar beets which has been cleaned and extracted in the process of manufacturing sugar. It is a controversial ingredient in dog food, claimed by some manufacturers to be a good source of fibre, and derided by others as an ingredient added to slow down the transition of rancid animal fats and causing stress to kidney and liver in the process. We note that beet pulp is an ingredient that commonly causes problems for dogs, including allergies and ear infections, and prefer not to see it used in dog food. There are less controversial products around if additional fibre is required. 


We note the use of synthetic vitamin K, a substance linked to liver problems and that is progressively being removed from better quality products."


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

As a rule of thumb, if you buy it at wal-mart it is sub-par.
If you have a petco locally, you can get Blue Buffalo (filler free food) for about 30 dollars for 18 lbs (join their discount club, it's free). This bag of food lasts Argos over six weeks, and when compared to the two weeks that I was getting out of a 10 or so lb bag of purina, and the $12-15 pricetag, you can see the advantage.

Cost for six weeks to feed Argos:
Blue buffalo (no fillers): ~$30
Purina (80% fillers): ~$36

The food is a little more expensive up front, but the dog eats and poops WAY less. Simply put, it is worth it.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, I got to the fourth ingredient and that was enough to tell me not to even bother. Sorry, but I would not feed that food.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Didn't even have to read the ingredients, Purina makes crap filler food no matter how fancy they make it sound and look on their packaging.


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

well i just switched to wellness Pro. its a 6 star out of 6 rated food. what do you guys think of this product? i had them on pedigree before


----------



## tiana1988 (Sep 1, 2010)

Choline Chloride is a kind of vitamin B. Choline Chloride can promote liver and kidney fat metabolism; Choline Chloride or acetylcholine synthesis based body, thus affecting the transmission of nerve signals. Choline is also required for in vivo synthesis of motioning source of methyl. In many natural foods contain Choline Chloride, but not enough to meet the modern concentration on the animal feed industry, the need for rapid growth. Therefore, the feed synthesis of Choline Chloride should be added to meet their needs. Lack of Choline Chloride can lead to fatty liver, slow growth, reduced egg production rate, mortality increased and so on.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

echs332000 said:


> well i just switched to wellness Pro. its a 6 star out of 6 rated food. what do you guys think of this product? i had them on pedigree before


:thumbsup: It's like going from a Pinto to a Lexus, good job.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Carriana said:


> Didn't even have to read the ingredients, Purina makes crap filler food no matter how fancy they make it sound and look on their packaging.


My thoughts exactly, and you forgot to mention, no matter how fancy they make it look on TV too.


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

Purina tastes like crap... I've tried eating a tiny bit myself to see how it taste like and I threw up from eating one kibble... I would never feed purina like the others said here


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

the key art to this post is Walmart..... if you can buy it at walmart, don't feed it!! There are much better foods on the market and you don't even have to pay an arm and a leg for food you just have to look around. Shoot I feed a great food and pay 22 for 40lbs a bag, I feed food from costco the kirkland chicken and rice, diamond is also a good foor for less.


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't go by ratings I go by what MY dogs do well on!!

My Dachshund is currently on Purina One Sensitive Systems. And he's been on all the top dog foods and this is the one he's done best on!! Different foods work for different dogs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree to a point, I do not want to spend money on fillers like corn and Purina is full of them.


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I agree to a point, I do not want to spend money on fillers like corn and Purina is full of them.


I agree I don't like all the fillers, but this is the best I can get on my budget and it's the best he's ever looked. His skin is clearing up and his fur is growing back super soft and shiney and firm stools!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

AAFCO Admits Rendered Pets in Pet Food | Frogdog Blog - A French Bulldog Breeder's Blog

"Renderers take a potential hazard and turn it into something valuable" YesBiscuit!

Pet Food Ingredient Glossary

When a pet food manufacturer gets processed crap from a 3rd party, they are not required by law to list the individual ingredients, just the "meal", "by-product", "digest" etc (hence why so many people were surprised with the ethoxyquin (sp) issues. If you want to vomit google animal digest, it seems that it ranges anywhere from rancid stomach contents, to skin, to manure...GROSS. Watch that video, AAFCO admits that dead pets are allowable, and a valid source of protein! Frickin disgusting! Companies can legally answer any customer queries with the answer that they do not use rendered pets in pet food, basically because of the "don't ask, don't tell policy" they have in regards to rendering plants. If Purina doesn't put it in themselves, they can legally say it isn't in there.

It's best to look for a food that avoids questionable products, or that uses all human grade ingredients.

Here's an interesting tidbit on Blue Buffalo (only the one flavor seems to be suspect):
VIN News


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Muttkip said:


> I agree I don't like all the fillers, but this is the best I can get on my budget and it's the best he's ever looked. His skin is clearing up and his fur is growing back super soft and shiney and firm stools!


Question for ya: If your budget gets better, are you going to stick with Purina?

In addition, I also agree with you that "Different foods work for different dogs."


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If I remember Purina one is more expensive than Kirkland per 40lbs, you might even find Diamond for the same amount and it is a much better food.


----------

